# Go devil/Mud motor



## purvis1012 (Feb 17, 2010)

i am currently trying to get a mud motor or a go devil for my 17 ft gruman. does anyone have any personal experience with them. i have read up on them a little but i am looking to here what people who own them have to say. How do they hold up, are they worth the money, do they go in reverse, surface drive vs beaver tail...etc.


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't personally own one, but as far as holding up it can't be much different than a generator or commercial pressure washer. I view this as the beauty of them, if they break (engine aspect) you can tinker with it or simply go to a small engine repair place. Parts are at home depot or your hometown lawnmower repair shop. And Marinas and local Marine supply stores are an absolute RIP OFF! Nothing cheap about an inboard or outboard boat and/or repair, but a lawn mower thats just too easy.

I own a 22 horse, commercial pressure washer and it is imparitive that I change the oil and filter on that sucker after every 50 hours or so, maybe 60 other than that it is virtually no hassle.


----------



## bocephus1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have owned both short shaft and long shaft mud motors so here is what I can tell ya. they are worth the money if you need one only you can answer that.mine held up great they were ran 95% in saltwater and I'am ruff on equipment no problems at all.longtails don't go in reverse but I had a 35hp gator tail that did and I thougt it was well worth the $800 dollars for the option.if you have the money get the shorttail there is no comparison between the two especially on a 17' boat it would be awfully slow even with the biggest longtail.


----------



## rspringer (Feb 17, 2010)

i have a 35 Mudbuddy on a 18' boat and wouldn't have anything else, except a bigger mudbuddy. I have 175 hours and haven't had one issue with it since day one. THey are HIGHLY durable and well worth the money. PM your contact info.


----------



## devolve (Feb 17, 2010)

I ran a 27pd on an 17X56 bateau, a 36 pd on an 18X48 skiff, and a 35 MB on an 18X42 skiff. They all work great, And yes if you have the extra cash GET THE SHORTY! you will be glad you did for sure. I only ever had about 100 hours on a longtail but I have over 600 on the shorties all combined and I would never own a longtail again.

my .02


----------



## Webfoot Whacker09 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know their made for shallow water and mud, but are they just as good in big water.(deep)


----------



## bocephus1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Webfoot Whacker09 said:


> I know their made for shallow water and mud, but are they just as good in big water.(deep)



they are all right in deep water you'll loose a few MPH over shallow water.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 18, 2010)

Play with the trim. My MD 35 mini gps's the same in open water as an '03 merc 25 4 stroke I used to have.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Check out www.prodrivesurfacedriveoutboards.com before you buy one of those.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an 18-60 G3 with a 45 hp mudbuddy.  28 mph  lightly loaded 24  very loaded with a lay out boat across  the nose.

70 hrs and alls well. I did have to replace the trim switch on the football but thats it.


----------



## devolve (Feb 20, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Check out www.prodrivesurfacedriveoutboards.com before you buy one of those.



http://www.prodriveoutboards.com/


----------



## VERNZEE (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a 20' go-devil boat, with a 25 horse go-devil motor i bought as a package deal in 2000,  it runs maybe 15 to 20 mph depending on weight in the boat, it uses very little gas, no reverse, it will go anywhere, i have had many offers for the boat but i just cant do it, look at the go-devil web site it is pretty neat


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 28, 2010)

not gonna lie, a surface drive is SWEET, but i still dont think its worth the extra money. just get a long tail.


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 1, 2010)

duckhunter2010 said:


> not gonna lie, a surface drive is SWEET, but i still dont think its worth the extra money. just get a long tail.



an electric clutch and trim are worth the extra $$.  as is the increased speed.  JMO


----------



## devolve (Mar 1, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> an electric clutch and trim are worth the extra $$.  as is the increased spead.  JMO



X2, and so is reverse.


----------

